# Use pictures to describe your four cognitive functions



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

Try to keep some kind of theme. 

Mine are; 

Ne










Ti










Fe 










Si


----------



## Eikichi (Feb 15, 2014)

Ti








Se
https://i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/7435452416/h53A7D694.gif

Ni









Fe


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

Te










Ni










Se










Fi


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

Ti:

View attachment 183194


Ne:

View attachment 183210


Si:

View attachment 183218


Fe:

View attachment 183226


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

Ne









Ti









Fe









Si


----------



## cosmia (Jan 9, 2011)

Fi:









Ne:









Si:









Te:


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

Ni (Introverted Intuition)










Fe (Extroverted Feeling)










Ti (Introverted Thinking)










Se (Extroverted sensing)


----------



## Flame1280 (Jun 24, 2014)

Not a picture...but Ill just leave this here to describe Ne...


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Ni - dat experience 










Fe - Can not hide it.










Ti - Try haaarder!...










Se - :/








But sometimes, sometimes something like this


----------



## Truth Advocate (Apr 14, 2014)

Ni:








Te:








Fi:








Se:


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

Ni









Fe









Ti









Se


----------



## RK LK (Sep 19, 2013)

Fi:


Se:


Ni:


Te:


Fi-Se-Ni Combo:


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Ne









Ti









Fe









Si


----------



## Diophantine (Nov 24, 2011)

*INTP*

Ti









Ne











Si









Fe


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

Ni









Te









Fi









Se


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Se: 








Se gotta know. 

Ti:








Analyze. 

Fe:








Fe says it's more complicated than that. Choose to hear it out. I suspect it's mocking me. 

Ni: 








This one needs to STFU. I'm pretty sure it's actually an earwig that managed to find it's way into the back of my brain and is determined to ruin everything.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

OH HELL YES ♥

*Ne*:










*Fi*:










*Te*:










*Si*:


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

Ti 







Se







Ni







Fe


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

Se:










Ti: 










Fe:











Ni:


----------



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

Fe: 










Ni:










Se:










Inferior Ti


----------



## somnuvore (Sep 27, 2013)

ENTJ 1w2

Te:









Ni:









Se:









Fi:


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

somnuvore said:


> ENTJ 1w2
> 
> Te:
> 
> ...


Hahahaha the Ni one is brilliant


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Ti:








Ne:








Si:








Fe:


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Introverted Sensing








Extraverted Feeling








Introverted Thinking








Extraverted Intuition


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Placeholder until I find pictures for a real post. :kitteh:


----------



## VerdancySloth (Jul 30, 2014)

Spoiler'd 'cause huge images. Gotta view them in all of their glory.


* *




Fe








Shifting to fit the situation, fussing over people and things, playing around as an entertainer


Si








Navigating every scene and situation that's stuck with me, getting a sense of overlapping patterns


Ne








Taking the things that I know and wondering what the heck I can do with them, going over spontaneous possibilities

Ti








Stickler for specifics but not very good at piecing things together, whut is objectivity lmao



Also oops, why is that attachment there? Maybe it'll go away.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

​A real post at last.*

Ti*









*Ne*









*Si*









*Fe*


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

Ni:









Te:









Fi:









Se:


----------

